# 2014 North American Hitchgathering, California, August 9th



## TheWindAndRain

Come one, come all! The annual hitchgathering/StP gathering welcomes travelers from all walks of life.
Bring your bathing suit, a good attitude, and be ready to have a blast!

Tell all your friends this years gathering will be held on the south fork of the Yuba River just north of Nevada City, California on August 9th. It will last as long as people want to stay.

More information here:

http://hitchwiki.org/en/2014_North_American_Hitchgathering

https://www.facebook.com/events/275150409317680/?ref_newsfeed_story_type=regular

http://www.hitchingit.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=21

http://www.reddit.com/r/hitchhiking/comments/1yqsfh/2014_north_american_hitchgathering_location_and/


----------



## Matt Derrick

Sweet! thanks for posting this. I doubt i'll be able to make it out, but if someone could report back with some pictures, i'd love to see how this turns out!


----------



## TheWindAndRain

I added a section for workshops if anyone has any input.

http://hitchwiki.org/en/2014_North_American_Hitchgathering#Workshops

It's not quite a workshop, but the nevada city library has a 3d printing machine, as far as I know one of the first places in the country to have one for public access. If anyone is interested in learning that, it's there and free.


----------



## Ross

This sounds really cool. I wonder if I would be able to make it...


----------



## lry

Whats the normal turn out? Would def be interested in going. Isn't that place by the bridge always packed with people though? Have yall had any problems with previous gatherings?


----------



## EphemeralStick

im looking at this on google maps currently. Is the south fork you're talking about where the Yuba splits into Rock Creek or is it somewhere else that i'm not seeing? Sounds like an awesome time, may have to visit.


----------



## TheWindAndRain

Just follow the directions and look at the map Ephemeral Stick. I dont know what rock creek is.


----------



## smk1620

ill probably be checkin this out hell Ill be in the area n have a friend I need to see in Nevada city anyhow hope to c yall


----------



## 1keg

I'll forsure be headed that way el prolly be there around Aug 6th


----------



## TheWindAndRain

Because of California's recent exceptional drought and concerns from the South Yuba River Citizens League we ask that you *please refrain from having any campfires at the river that are not in above ground stoves!*

Please also consider that glass bottles have no place on the South Yuba and it is our responsibility to keep the river clean from litter. Trash cans are provided at the Highway 49 bridge parking lot. Locals work hard to keep the place clean for us, please return the favor.


----------



## JohnHuman

Anyone near pa trying to go?


----------



## Hillbilly Castro

Coming down on I-5 from Washington early this next week. If anyone else is, get in touch!


----------



## Suiko Fresa

I'm up in north bay Cali. Anyone around here headed there? Might be heading that way!


----------



## scummy1990

im down to go sounds sweet


----------



## TheWindAndRain

Here's a pic from the gathering (no one from squattheplanet came)






A few people are still around for another week or so


----------



## Matt Derrick

awww, that's too bad no one from stp showed up, but it looks like you have some cool folks there. wish i could have come out!


----------



## Hillbilly Castro

Matt Derrick said:


> awww, that's too bad no one from stp showed up, but it looks like you have some cool folks there. wish i could have come out!


Hey, I was there! And it was pretty cool!


----------



## Ayurveda78

I was there. Showed up early. Was down at Jones Bar. Went into townt he actual day of gathering for more supplies and never made it back out to the river. Itwas noce being back in that area though


----------

